# Nearshore spring kings?



## GulfMaster (Mar 2, 2017)

Transplant FL gulf guy here. Anyone slow drag for kings nearshore in the gulf in the last couple of weeks? How far? Gunna give it a go on Monday - might get a slight break in the wind. First TX gulf mission with a new (to me) rig. Trying to stay within 20 miles and make something happen.


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Im going to give it a shot Sunday if the wind lays like expected. I heard that last week when it was calm they were catching them in 60' of water.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Prof Salt was catching kings last week 3-5 miles out off Mustang Island. Check his Youtube channel for video of his PB.
I am going out Monday-Wednesday in my kayak in the same general area.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Been reports of kings in close out of Freeport down to matagorda (like inside 10 miles) when conditions are right for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## GulfMaster (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. Sounds like a mixed bag on how far / deep to find them but encouraging that there is some action.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

just look for green water, and color changes (rip) caused by incoming tide. Troll the clear side of the color change


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

SE lump, East bank, Middle bank out of Freeport. I'd start at the Middle Bank and work East from there.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Iâ€™ve witnessed Kings off the port a and mansfield jetties in the last week or two. Theyâ€™re here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

We caught out limit in less than 2 hours 4 - 5 miles off Sargent beach last week.
30-40"
30-40' of water.
Clean green water. Very little current.
Dragging a purple diver and a big gold spoon.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Sand Trout and Carolina Rig*

We get quite a few smokers within two miles of any jetty on incoming tides - 20-30' drift em - 30-70# Smoker Kings are pretty solitary and patrol the beach.

You will see em launch 6-7' in the air at times, if you are payin attention.

Caught some toads last week off Mansfield


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

No kings off Sargent today...
But we did find a 4-5 ft shark.
Was not sure about what kind, so let it go for sharkchum.....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Robert.Parson said:


> No kings off Sargent today...
> But we did find a 4-5 ft shark.
> Was not sure about what kind, so let it go for sharkchum one day to identify on the beach.....
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



















Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

*Stay close!*

No need to run far this time of year. 20 mile run better be North or South out of Pt. Aransas or Packery! Generally need to stay 40'-60' of water in May.


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

What's the recommended trolling baits? I know it's free line ribbonfish...but since I hardly even go, considering I have a 17ft explorer tunnel v.... don't wanna keep buying bait ... would rather troll artificial ... or is a random drift freelining ribbons ....the only way


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

I use russellures and any other diving wiggling noise-making flashy lure I can drag that is at least 8" long with two sets of treble hooks






























Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

My favorites include large rattletraps (buccees and ftu sell em) in black/chrome, blue/chrome, and red/white. Troll em really close- like 15-25â€™ begind your props. Also drag a couple of the lures Iâ€™m about to mention further back down each side. The other lines will stay above they close flatline so donâ€™t worry if they cross a bit on a turn. I also like rapala magnums in green mackerel and mullet. Rustle lures are ok but not my go-to. Later in the year, when they go deep, a mannâ€™s 25 in red head or pink is very effective. You have to drag em slowly so I usually use them in conjunction with a live blue runner. Youâ€™ll hook a fish deep and the activity gets other fish looking around. Quite often, they will notice that blue runner and heâ€™s done for. I also use seven strand tuna clone weighted skirts to troll Spanish sardines. They drag out after a bit but they usually donâ€™t last that long and the fish donâ€™t care. They spin if rigged whole, but you can prevent this by cutting their rounded back into a straight line. Start an inch in front of their tail and cut forward with your knife so that the top 1/4-1/2â€ of the sardine is removed up to the back of the skull. This flattening of the back prevents them from spinning when done right. We jokingly call em â€œpoor manâ€™s ballyhoo.â€ Twist on a small live bait hook or treble for a stinger. Add mult Ole stingers and troll ribbons with this set up as well. Thatâ€™s even deadlier to be honest and they drag forever and donâ€™t spin. All those baits are trolled around 3-4kts- faster with a strong following current and slower facing into the current. I use 108 or 130 lb single strand wire and haywire twists. It kinks after a while but it can be straightened and/or replaced easily. Do no use wire thatâ€™s has a kink in it. It will not hold even the smallest schoolie kingfish. 
Another great method is using the offshore angler wahoo catcher in bleeding dorado or deep in green mackerel or red head. These baits can be trolled up to 12kts and will catch kings at that speed. On days when I had charters with really nasty seas Iâ€™d just go 10-12 instead of 14-15 and catch a limit of kings on the way out. Braid helps a bit but itâ€™s doable with about 100+ yards of mono. The wahoo catcher needs no natural bait to entice bites and both work well at lower speeds as well. 
Here are pictures of things that have worked for me over the years.

For what itâ€™s worth- if I could pick only one bait for kings it would be a rapala magnum in green mackerel or mullet. I have caught 3 out of 4 of my 50lb+ Kongâ€™s on them. Fish em long, fish em mid, fish em in the prop wash. They flash and rattle and the fish love em. The fish pictured below fell for a mullet color with metal bill (better than clear plastic models) and bit in the middle of about 10 boats catching nothing. We pulled up on the way in from a deeper rock, threw it out, dragged it 50â€™ and boom. 62lb.


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

Good info there! And so when u troll for them... I know structure is better...but do kings also just roam open waters? Could u simply just head out of surfside and then randomly turn around? Or should I target a certain depth or angle?


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Reelaxfishing
That is some really good info there. Thank you.

When you are talking about speed.... Is that speed over ground (by GPS) or speed in the water (by water pressure or paddle wheel) ?


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Know guy they limited on them 18 miles out of GB trolling weedline. Short trip. They are definitely here.


----------

